
VW says its Autonomous Braking worked flawlessly–So how’d I crash? - LanceJones
https://medium.com/@lancecjones/vw-says-its-autonomous-braking-worked-flawlessly-so-howd-i-crash-3adc05504253
======
A_Parr
Even the description of the feature quoted from VW in the article doesn't say
it stops for you.

What it does do is determine whether or not you're trying to panic stop when
you hit the brakes and stops hard before you press the pedal down far enough
to do it on your own.

What it doesn't do is stop for you while you're accelerating.

If they want to claim the collision warning system failed, fine. But they
didn't mention if the warning went off or not.

But they're trying to claim that VW said the car would stop for you, by
quoting VW not claiming that the car would stop for you.

“If the system detects a hazard in front of your vehicle, it will alert you
both audibly (with a chime) and visibly (with a small icon on the dashboard).
The system also prepares the brakes for emergency braking, meaning it will
take less time and power to slow your vehicle to a complete stop if you need
to avoid a collision. If you don’t apply enough power to the brakes, the
system can help to stop your vehicle automatically.”

------
dv_dt
Interestingly both the IIHS and NHTSA perform crash avoidance tests but
getting a comparative table of ratings is difficult. You can pull up
individual cars, or one manufacturers cars, but not everything. Also, on the
NHTSA site, US VW Golfs 2018/19 don't seem to claim have "Crash Imminent
Braking" features, but have optional forward collision warning - not sure how
that maps to general "Advanced Emergency Braking" features. I wonder if this
is a case of overselling to customers.

[0] [https://www.iihs.org/topics/advanced-driver-
assistance](https://www.iihs.org/topics/advanced-driver-assistance) [1]
[https://www.iihs.org/ratings](https://www.iihs.org/ratings) [2]
[https://www.nhtsa.gov/ratings](https://www.nhtsa.gov/ratings)

